# ka24e head on a z24 bottom end?



## 89hband93hb (Oct 9, 2009)

Ok, I've been all over the net for the past couple of hours and found a looooot of people that "know somebody" who's done this or "think it would work" or "there's no reason why it wouldn't work" but I want to hear from someone who's actually DONE it personally. A buddy of mine threw a rod in his '93 HB 5 speed (KA24E) and he bought a running '89 HB 5 speed (Z24 TBI) with a salvage title due to it being rear ended. He thought the truck was a '90 so I said no problem on the engine swap since if it WAS a '90 it would have had the KA also. But after finding out the good one is a Z and the bad one is a KA I'm thinking instead of swapping tanks and wiring and everything to put the running Z24 in the '93, maybe I can slap the KA head, EFI and all, on the Z bottom end and put that in his '93, that way he can keep the fuel injection but basically have a new bottom end. I'm not looking for a write-up or anything, basically just want to hear someone say "yep, it works, I did it once". I'm trying to keep it cheap (he's poor) and easy (this isn't a paying gig for me, all of us at work try to help each other out whenever we can). So basically what I have to work with is two complete trucks, both run, but obviously the one with thrown rod barely runs ... Basically trying to do this and keep the cost low. He's not concerned with performance, he just needs his truck back on the road as quickly as I can without cutting too many corners or costing him much in parts. I'm not scared of engine swaps, lol, I towed the truck home behind my Chevy Astro with a 350sbc and its now sitting in my garage... but that was my car, lol, I spent money making that swap (and others) work, I'm wanting to do this on his budget, and if possible putting the KA24 head on the Z24 motor will definitely be the cheapest and easiest route, not to mention the quickest way to put him back on the road.

Sorry for the long post, I can tend to ramble sometime. Thanks for reading, that thanks for the help. Here's the readers digest version of what I just said above: I need confirmation that a KA24E (sohc) head can be bolted to a Z24 (8 spark plug) block without having to buy a bunch of extra parts (other than a gasket set, obviously) THANKS!!!


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

n e thing can be done but it is not a bolt on swap..

the oil ports and water jacket do not line up ,

the timing cover has to highy modified..

there is something else about the stroke that has to be worked out..



the best person to talk to is datsun mike over on Ratsun Forum - Powered by vBulletin


again it is not a boolt on swap if it can be done at all..

you should post your location..


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

The stroke is the same....the pistons are similar but different due to the valve arrangement....Z24i 8 valve, KA24 12 valve, and KA24DE 16 valve.....the biggest difference will be the timing chain design...Z24i is a double roller chain and the KA's are single roller chain designs. What has been done wth a Z24 block is fitting an early L20B head on it! The Ka24 should been very similar when it comes to oil + water passages, but I would think that the KA24DE head would be slightly different but can be modified to fit if you really want it too.....Aluminum is an easy fix!
But why do this anyway????? The bottom end of a Z24 is a forged, partially counterweighted crankshaft. I'm sure the KA24 is fully counterweighted but unsure if it's cast or forged!


----------



## 89hband93hb (Oct 9, 2009)

well, the why is simple, I wanted to avoid having to swap all the wiring, pump and plumbing and everything else associated with the TBI on the z24i vs. the MPI on the KA. And if I could have done that with a little dremel work on the aluminum head, it would have been worth it. The guy who owns the truck isn't really concerned with fuel economy or performance, but mainly having a running truck as cheaply as I can get it running. Just means it will take a little longer since I can't stick with the KA head and multi-port and associated electronics, but I'll do the complete swap its not a big deal, just didn't want to do more work than I need to. Many thanks for the help! I already found a thread for swapping the KA into an older truck, so since I'll be swapping a Z24 into a newer truck I'm going to just basically reverse the information I found there


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

the ka has more hp than the z24..

i would consider trading you a ka24e engine for your z24 engine..

it is not very hard to do this swap it is basically the wireharness and engine,motor mounts plus ecm..

but the dash must come out and most likely fenders which makes it a lot more than just replacing the engine..

where are you located?


----------



## JDahlton (Oct 26, 2009)

*i dont know any longer*

Hello! I read those signs. I search a long time for an answer and now i consider to ask you too. may i ask you, if it´s possible to change the whole engine?! Instead of the Z24i build in the KA24e? Instead of changing the bottom.. I need more power, my Pathfinder is a pretty car. Otherwise the european market hold on the Nissan Prairie model. 133hp on the KA.. How can i fit it on the gear box. Sorry for my slang. It´s a long time ago i had need this language.
Joe.:givebeer:


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Installing ITBs on a Z24i would unleash the beast...the TBI is the restriction!


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

yes the engine swap is possible ..
the wireharness and ecm must come with...


----------



## JDahlton (Oct 26, 2009)

Hey! Sounds great! But (damn) what´s a ITB? It´s definitly my intention to unleash the beast (that reminds me for Iron Maiden - 666 the number of the beast), but i don´t know "ITB" and "TBI". Could you help me CMax03, please.

Zanegrey: did you have pratice in swapping those engines?! The ecm (wow, i know what it means :loser isn´t the problem. But the z24i have another clutch. 

Perhaps you are interessed in German Rally-Racing. I would like to invide you all by YouTube - Broadcast Yourself. . Search for "Deiters 117". 

At the end of a day i would like t have a look behind in my garage and see a pimped Pathfinder 2.4 ccm with about 133hp... That would be great. 

Hey you: i´m impressed in your answers, because i didn´t expect to get them. Thank you very much for your support!! (sorry again for my english, do you have to smile a little bit  )

Germany, it´s 10 a clock in the evening...

Joe


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

the same clutch can be used..

und i have done the swap a few times...


----------



## JDahlton (Oct 26, 2009)

Thank you very much for replying. That´s a big help for me.
If there are any questions i would like to help you!

So, i´m looking forward to swap this engine and win the next race.

By the way: did you have experience with swap the differential? I would like to change to the gear transmission ratio. Why? Because i don´t need maximum speed but acceleration...

That might sound funny for those, who lives in the USA. But you have to know, that in Germany most of this Pathfinders are types with the 2.4 engines. The v6-engine is hard to find. And i aim to reduce the weight on the front wheel axle. So the V6 doesn´t work. If i swap the transmission ratio, the car would get more power for acceleration! That´s also nessary when you change your tires up to 33x12.5...

I have a smile on my face. 

Have a nice evening. It´s nine o´clock a.m. in Germany.

Joe


----------



## minitrkingking (May 10, 2009)

That's some serious wheelie action! Looks like so much fun


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

whatcha talkin bout willis ??


----------



## JDahlton (Oct 26, 2009)

*Next problem*

Hi!
I expect another problem. Perhaps you can help me.
As you know i want to swap the engine from a Z24 to an KA24. But one thing is for sure: i definitely have to change the sump. So my question is if anybody has practice changing the sump from a Z24 to an KA24. Is it possible??

Joe


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

# 1 u cannot readily swap z parts to a ka or vice versa.

#2 if you r swapping the whole engine why would you swap the sump..

i am guessing u mean sump as in oil pick up...


----------



## JDahlton (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi.
It´s not easy to explain but i´ll try.

In Germany there´s a special situation related to availability used engines. So i just get an KA for few money out of an Nissan Prairie Pro.

I´m not sure if you knows that car in the USA. The internal describtion is "M11". But this engine have another sump as e.g. the ka24 from the pathfinder II (Terrano II). I think in the USA the name is Hardbody?!

But your answer is good. Now I know that I´m not able to transfer parts from the z to the ka. Thats all i want to know right now. 

Thank you very much. You gave me a great help. 

Joe


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

donkey shine...


----------

